# Omg!!!



## jrodriguez (Jul 20, 2009)

okay, so i was on craigslist looking for a good deal and all of a sudden i find this listing...

"BIORB 4 Gallon Fish Tank - w/ gravels, deco, plastic plant, pump & light (extra bulb included) 
------------------------------------------- 
If you dont know what a Biorb is , take a look at this website: 

BiOrb Fish Tanks - Carrying All Sizes & Accessories 

I bought it for $75 and plus the deco stuff it would be around $90 (with tax). Only ask for $50. 

The tank is previously used to house a salt-water Clownfish for about 1 year.. Now the fish gets big so I put it in the big community tank and so this one is for sale. Cash only. "


i couldnt believe that they had put a clownfish in a 4 gallon bowl....FOR A YEAR!!!what is the bigger community tank a 10 gallon or what ....i called the guy and told him what i thought about the incedent...and wow!!


----------



## orion (May 31, 2009)

from my experience clowns are some pretty resiliant fish lololol my sisters tank everything but the clown died when it crashed dang thing was a beast hahahha


----------



## Nicole85 (Aug 17, 2009)

i have two clowns in a 55 gallon and they sit in one corner of the tank that they have called home since i got them, yea sometimes they go outside that area, but i am sure they would be fine with just having there little corner....but why even bother with a 4 gallon anyway.


----------



## petlover516 (Nov 12, 2008)

wow! holds true to my own little say thing that "clownfish are the goldfish of saltwater tanks"


----------



## garzaci (Jun 7, 2009)

I would say that's a little unfair to that clown. True mine stays in one little spot with his nem but he has options for once in a while when he roams around


----------



## jrodriguez (Jul 20, 2009)

that would suck...staying in one corner of a room for a whole year then going to a large world(55 gal)


----------



## BigandUgly (Sep 24, 2009)

jrodriguez said:


> that would suck...staying in one corner of a room for a whole year then going to a large world(55 gal)


Tell that to a parolee...


----------

